# [offtopicazo] ¡pero que hacéis id a cenar ya que es tarde!

## jmp_

Feliz 2006 para cuando leais esto... sí, ya se que este mensaje no debe estar aquí... pero no soy el único que postea cosas fuera de lugar ;) y las lineas de teléfono estarán saturadas asi que...  :)

----------

## aj2r

¡¡Feliz 2006 a ti también y a toda la comunidad!! Aún no me he comio las uvas, ¡sólo son las 21:30!!!

----------

## jmp_

;) ahora si

que vaya bien las fiestas o lo que hagáis :P

----------

## DDrDark

Feliz 2006 4all of u!

----------

## Stolz

Otro año mas he sido incapaz de comerme todas las uvas.

Feliz 2006 a tod@s!  :Smile: 

----------

## frodoweb

Feliz año nuevo a todos. Os hablo desde la resaca del dia siguiente pero bueno  :Smile: .

Lo dicho, feliz udev

----------

## pAssive_gqg

Jajaja, pues feliz año nuevo a todos y darle las gracias a la comunidad por todo ^____^. Esta vez no me comí las uvas, era incapaz de tragarme los huesos... XDDD, la primera vez que me encuentro ante tales huesos en las uvas o_o.

PD: ¿Algún script para quitar resacas? :(

Saludos :).

----------

## LinuxBlues

¡ Feliz año a todos !

 *pAssive_gqg wrote:*   

> ¿Algún script para quitar resacas?

 

sip, se llama vitamina_C, un buen zumito de naranja...  :Wink: 

----------

## ezeaguerre

Feliz año a todos !!!!! Ya se que un poquito tarde pero recién ahora veo el tema este... jeje

yo voté por ... problemas con udev.. jeje.. porque aquí en Argentina ( al menos en Buenos Aires ) no se estila lo de comer las uvas... pero tiré muchos fuegos artificiales ^_^ ( con algo había que compensar  :Razz:  )

Suerte y que todos tengo un año mucho mejor que el que pasó  :Smile: 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *pAssive_gqg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PD: ¿Algún script para quitar resacas? 

 

Una cerveza fresca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Feliz año a todos!  :Smile: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## Membris-Khan

Yo nunca he tomado las uvas, cada año me tomo "12" algo. Este año ha sido la nochevieja de los 12 tragos de vodka con mandarina, que acabó siendo el principio de una noche muy loca   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexlm78

FELIZ AÑO 2006 PARA TODA LA COMUNIDAD   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Recien accedo a internet desde el viernes, lo que sucede es que no me han puesto el servicio de internet en mi casa, por llo que solo tengo acceso en la oficina.

Y por cierto, olvide las uvas en casa, pero celebramos con champagne justo a los 12, y una que otra cervecita un poco antes.

 *pAssive_gqg wrote:*   

> PD: ¿Algún script para quitar resacas? 

 

El siempre necesario caldo de huevos.

FELICIDAD Y PROSPERIDAD EN ESTE AÑO Y EN LOS VENIDEROS.

Saluditos.

----------

## Antares-1

Consejo para cuando vengan a Argentina: Nunca mezclen "Camino al Cementerio" con "Septimo Regimiento".

Sirve a la hora del levante si te cuesta encararte una minita que esta muy buena... pero los efectos son desastrosos despues...   :Rolling Eyes:  ustedes eligen.

¡Feliz año nuevo y GENTOO 2006.0!

----------

## lanshor

Un poco tarde... pero llevo desde el 31 sin parar con el guild wars ^^

Feliz años a todos !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Feliz año a todos  :Smile: 

PD: Dicen que beber aceite es bueno para las resacas, aunque yo no lo he probado, ni pienso hacerlo  :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

